# Need a book for my daughter that deal with puberty



## KSon (Aug 13, 2010)

My ten year old daughter is showing "signs" of entering into the pubescent phase. She is really struggling with some of the things that are beginning to happen.

As we deal with some of these things as a family (my wife alone deals with certain things!), we were hoping to find something for my daughter, an eager and active reader, to read about such things. We are hoping for less of a reference book and more of a narrative-sort. Does anyone know of any books that she could read that deal with this from a godly, cautious Christian perspective?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm sure they are out there, but I haven't come across one I like.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 13, 2010)

The Focus on the Family materials (the Danae Dobson books for girls) might be a suggestion. I used the FotF book for boys when my son got to that age because my husband wasn't so much "up" for the whole thing. I bought it and read it; my son read it and we discussed it. It worked very well (not without _some_ trying and embarrassing times, obviously) and I would highly recommend the FotF lit for either girls or boys.

Blessings to all of you,

Margaret


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 13, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> I'm sure they are out there, but I haven't come across one I like.


 
I have to agree with this. I have read several. I tend to revert back to the Bible and *talking* about how God designed us.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is what you have in mind, but I know a book that you should give her! _Stepping Heavenward_ by Elizabeth Prentiss...it's excellent for a young woman coming of age! It's narrative, and tells stories dealing with many of the typical situations young women face, and how she grows spiritually along the way. It's a book that she can grow into over the years. Stepping Heavenward: A Special Book

Amazon.com: Stepping Heavenward (Inspirational Library Series) (9781577483427): ELIZABETH PRENTISS, Ellyn Sanna: Books


----------



## Idelette (Aug 14, 2010)

I was just thinking about the book today, and recalled one of my favorite quotes from it. Just wanted to share it: 

‎_"I was bound to my God and Saviour before I knew a sorrow, it is true. But it was by a chain of many links; and every link that dropped away, brought me to Him, till at last, having nothing left, I was shut up to Him, and learned fully what I had only learned partially; how soul-satisfying He is." ~From Stepping Heavenward_


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 14, 2010)

Be cautious in handing her a book in order to tell her about 'plumbing' and emotional changes. This often leads to a child shutting down and developing a very real shame about their sexuality. In short order this leads to a relational gap between the child and parents and a credibility gap for the parents. They very often then become involved sexually because parents are willing to lovingly, personally, and verbally talk about it. This is not a once and done talk either. It is a part of life.


----------



## Kim G (Aug 14, 2010)

I read the encyclopedia when I was twelve.


----------

